# Three nights in Vancouver



## Conan (Nov 30, 2012)

Our Holland-America Alaska cruise next June ends in Vancouver, and we've booked three nights at Vacation Internationale Rosedale on Robson in Vancouver before flying home.

Should I rent a car?  The only out-of-town destination I have in mind to see is Butchart Gardens (100km but 3 hours says google).  Maybe there's a tour bus from Vancouver though.

Other advice?

Thanks as always.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 30, 2012)

For Vancouver you do not want a car most days unless your room provides free parking.  Butchart Gardens is on Vancouver Island so you would need to take the ferry and then a tour bus if it exists.  I think you could do 3 days in Vancouver without a car easily there is a lot to see.  If you really want to go out of town I would consider Whistler.

Joan


----------



## MaryH (Nov 30, 2012)

Rosedale on Robson charges for parking and you can get around perfectly well on public transport i.e. Skytrain and bus.  

If you really want to rent a car, you can rent it for 1 day only but better to take the tourbus or public transport.


----------



## Chilcotin (Dec 1, 2012)

If you want to see Butchart Gardens take a day bus tour from Vancouver.  It will also include seeing Victoria which is our capital city.  The Ferry ride to Victoria is a very nice trip. It will be a long, well spent day.  Grayline Vancouver has a tour...that maybe a good place to start looking.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 1, 2012)

We stayed three days once and either walked or used public transport. The city is beautiful and the people where so friendly it was the highlight of our trip to Canada. Check out Stanley Park, Granville Island by water taxi, and many other wonderful places.


----------



## travel maniac (Dec 1, 2012)

I would strongly recommend NOT renting a car in Vancouver.  More of a hassle driving and parking.  Public transit is convenient but you should ibe prepared to walk.  It also will give you an opportunity to look around which you wouldn't neccessarily get if you're driving.

If you take the skytrain from the airport, go and buy the transit coupons from 7-11 @ the bottom level on the airport (it'll save you $5/person surcharge from the airport)

Pacific coach lines also offers buses to Victoria and Whistler.  Here's a link

http://www.pacificcoach.com/ 

Personally, I would just stay in Vancouver for 3 days - there's lots to see and do depending on your interests.  Go and visit Stanley park, capilano suspension bridge (or the less touristry and free Lynn Canyon), 

http://lynncanyon.ca/

Granville Island, 

http://www.granvilleisland.com/ 

UBC campus (and museum of Anthropology)

http://moa.ubc.ca/ 

I would spend an overnight in Victoria since a day trip will be too rushed.

Whistler can be done in a day but also will be a long and scenic day trip as well.

Vancouve is a great place - have fun!


----------



## eal (Dec 1, 2012)

Speaking as an Islander, I would advise just staying put in Vancouver.  The next time you take a cruise to Alaska (and you probably will - one trip doesn't do it justice) get one that docks in Victoria and you can see Butchart Gardens then.


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 1, 2012)

eal said:


> Speaking as an Islander, I would advise just staying put in Vancouver.  The next time you take a cruise to Alaska (and you probably will - one trip doesn't do it justice) get one that docks in Victoria and you can see Butchart Gardens then.



Another vote to save Victoria and Butchart Gardens for another trip or add a few days there at the end of this one.  The trip to the gardens from Vancouver would be at least 2.5 hours each way, though a very scenic ride through the Gulf Islands.  That's a lot to fit into one day with only 3 days available.  

Sue


----------



## MaryH (Dec 1, 2012)

Also if you ever go to Seattle, you can do a easy overnight with the Cipper from Seattle.  Much easier trip then Vancouver/victoria.


----------



## BevL (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, I agree that I would not rent a car for three days and I would not try a day trip to the Island.

It really is a very long day to get to the Island and back - it's a 1.5 hour ferry ride each way, plus waiting for the ferry, loading, unloading, so what says 100 K or 3 hours is in fact a minimum of 5 to 6.


----------



## Janette (Dec 3, 2012)

Vancouver is striving to be a very "green" city. You do not need or want a car. We spent a wonderful week there and three nights in Victoria before renting a car and heading for Jasper and Banff. It was a fabulous trip.


----------



## Conan (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks all; I'll do it your way - - 

No car, and no long haul to Butchart Gardens.


----------



## BevL (Dec 4, 2012)

If gardens are your thing, there are the VanDusen Botanical Gardens.  Not in the downtown core, but I would think it wouldn't be hard to get there via transit.

Queen Elizabeth Park is very close to the VanDusen Gardens as well.

I think there are gardens at University of British Columbia as well.

They won't be as impressive as Butchart Gardens, but you might get your foliage fix.


----------



## herindoors911 (Dec 12, 2012)

http://www.groupon.com/r/uu4225462

There is a Groupon for Vancouver  Museum of Anthropology - $8.00 for a single ticket -- you can buy up to three or a family pass for more money.   Their "double" passes are sold out.

Good deal and excellent museum.  Check out ALL DEALS to find it. 

70% sold.


----------

